# Salmonella from hunting birds?



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Do hunting dogs get salmonella from handling so many birds all the time?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lice - mites & what ever - unless hunting over the LOVE canal - give me wild game handled by me properly !!!


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

None of these responses came close to answering my question... So I'll ask again... Do I need to worry about my dog getting salmonella while bird hunting?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes wild birds can carry salmonella. Even the tiny birds that hang out in a yard can carry it along with giardia, and a host of other things.
Would it stop me from hunting a dog, NO.
If your dog had a weak immune system, I guess he could get sick. I've never had a dog get sick from retrieving downs birds. Out of all the things that can go wrong on a hunt, salmonella would be the least of my worries.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ken, wow. Just wow. I respect you immensely, but after reading your response I agree taking a break might be for the best. I believe in treating others with kindness regardless of how they treat me. On a forum where tone is hard to convey, I would give them the benefit of the doubt, rather than assume they meant to be snarky or rude. Rather than taking the time to give an informative, but mean-spirited response, just walk away. Take a breath and work out the stress in your life. After that, I hope to see you back. 

Seriously what has happened to the forum? I know cute pictures of puppies and the same old questions can't sustain everyone's interest in perpetuity, but then it's a forum about dogs. There are far more important problems in life into which we can channel righteous anger. Some people research on their own and others prefer to ask others. Tolerating the differences in others is basic stuff, people.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow! Um, I suppose not everyone can jump into the Vizsla life and automatically have years of experience and be an expert. I have been searching past posts intensely just to double check everything. The thing about researching, while helpful at times, there are SO many differing opinions on nearly every subject, not to mention some articles are limited on the general web. It is nice to be able to ask other dog owners for advice and questions on things one just isn't sure about, especially on a forum created for a breed as complex as the Vizsla. So, in advance, I say thank you to the veterans out there who remember their first Vizsla and what a nervous time that can be. Or in my case, first dog.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

No comments on any of the tone of this thread, but thanks to HallesParents for the question and thanks to Ken for the expanded response. 

I didn't know any of the info about salmonella transmission via birds. It was interesting.


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! Good info!


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Ps after i re-read my post I see how it could be mis-conveyed. I appreciate everyone's help, I too have a problem understanding information on forums and need different types of clarification than the next person.
Sorry again if I seemed unappreciative quite the contrary actually that someone would respond so quickly! Tanks again this forum had been an immense help to us.


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Halles...

FWIW my dogs have been in contact with (and I do think I am underestimating here) 1000's of birds, pen raised and wild, and not once have they had any known problems with salmonella. And, let me tell you - they have lunched on some interesting, ah, items in the field. I have not heard about this being a problem for dogs.

On the other hand - I have several friends who have experienced gastrointestinal distress from handling pen raised birds (ducks and pigeons especially) when they weren't careful about washing their hands before eating or drinking. That to me is the greater concern - us humans have a weaker stomach than our canine companions!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Another POINT ! after a hunt or round of sporting clays - wash your hands - more likely to get lead poisoning than salmonella


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Just asking because several years ago we went on a pen raised pheasant/chukkar hunt and my brother and I both got a terrible case of salmonella


----------

